# Kritik



## garfield335 (15 Oktober 2012)

Dieses Forum mag zwar sich um die Aufdeckung von Nutzlosseiten, und Nutzern hilfe anbieten.

Aber wieso sehe im Forum Werbung von Dating Seiten???

über Google-ads wird Werbung für prime-date.lu bei mir angezeigt, sehr schön....


----------



## Hippo (15 Oktober 2012)

Weil wir gar nicht so schnell hinterherkommen mißliebige Werbung zu sperren ...
... und der Betrieb des Forums aber auf Werbeeinnahmen angewiesen ist um es weiter für die User kostenfrei zu halten
Außerdem machen wir das in der Freizeit neben unserm jeweiligen Job


----------



## garfield335 (15 Oktober 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Weil wir gar nicht so schnell hinterherkommen mißliebige Werbung zu sperren ...
> ... und der Betrieb des Forums aber auf Werbeeinnahmen angewiesen ist um es weiter für die User kostenfrei zu halten


 
Das ist aber ärgerlich, wenn Werbung für eine Nutzlosseite da steht


----------



## Hippo (15 Oktober 2012)

Damit wirst wohl leben müssen...


----------



## Heiko (15 Oktober 2012)

garfield335 schrieb:


> Das ist aber ärgerlich, wenn Werbung für eine Nutzlosseite da steht


Also mal grundsätzlich, weil es immer mal wieder zu Diskussionen führt: wir haben eine umfangreiche Sperrliste. Wir sperren alles, was unseriös ist und uns auffällt auch ohne Hinweis von extern.
Bei Nutzlosseiten sperren wir von uns aus alle Seiten (wenn sie uns auffallen), die die Kosten nicht transparent machen. Allein die Einstufung als "nutzlos" liegt ja schon im Auge des Betrachters und ist nicht ganz unproblematisch. Für mich (und vermutlich auch Dich) ist jede Datingseite nutzlos, für andere Leute sind die interessant und sehr nützlich. Das ist wie beim amerikanischen Spezialitätenrestaurant "Zur Goldenen Möwe": niemand wills, niemand geht hin und trotzdem machen die Milliardenumsätze. Wenn "Nutzlosseiten" für alle nutzlos wären, dann gäbs die schon nimmer.

Insofern: wenn konkrete Hinweise auf Werbung kommen dann prüfen wir umgehend und sperren im Zweifelsfall lieber einmal mehr als einmal weniger. Das aber nicht allein deshalb, weil ich oder sonst einer hier das beworbene Angebot für sinn- oder nutzlos hält.


----------



## hauseltr (15 Oktober 2012)

Hast du vielleicht die Seite letztlich angeklickt?

Bei mir kommen laufend zielgerichtete Reklamen wie die Nutzlosseite "Fluege.de", weil ich kürzlich Flüge gesucht habe. Also Angebote von A nach B. Wobei ich das mit der Nutzlosseite in diesem Fall wirklich wörtlich meine, denn die Seite hat nicht den besten Ruf, da kann der dicke Kalmund im Fernsehen noch so viel von seinen Jungs faseln.


----------



## hauseltr (15 Oktober 2012)

Jetzt habe ich die monierte Seite mal aufgerufen und was kommt statt Fluege.de?
Weltweit Inkasso
Prozessfinanzierung und inkasso weltweit
Euroschumann.eu


----------



## Goblin (15 Oktober 2012)

Lösch mal Deine Cookies,dann kommt der Müll nicht mehr


----------



## hauseltr (15 Oktober 2012)

Goblin schrieb:


> Lösch mal Deine Cookies,dann kommt der Müll nicht mehr


 
Naja, Weltweit Inkasso hatte ich vorher aber nicht! 

Aber da war einiges zu löschen. Naja, ich habe mich darüber auch nicht aufgeregt! Nu is wech!

So, nun mußte ich mich aber erst mal wieder hier anmelden, weil die Cookies weg sind!

Edit: Wer ist wieder da?  Goolge Anzeigen:
Weltweit Inkasso
Prozessfinanzierung und inkasso weltweit
Euroschumann.eu

Nee, da war mir der dicke Calmund lieber!


----------



## Heiko (15 Oktober 2012)

Schickt mir bitte mal die komplette URL der Werbung per PN. ich schmeiß die da nn raus. Ich brauche aber den kompletten Link.


----------

